# Honda GVC 190



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Either I am going blind or this engine is realy different. (not worked on many honda's) The intake valve is stuck. But I cannot find any head bolts so I can remove the stuck valve. I looked on the parts manaual and it shows no head bolts. Is there no way to replace the valves without complete disassenbly of the engine? This must be a throw away engine if there is anything major wromg with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Over head cam engine. Remove the valve cover and there should be 6 or 7 head bolts.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want to take the valve out, you will have to split the crankcase. The cylinder head is part of the cylinder on this engine and does not come off. There are no gaskets on the crankcase just high temp silicon sealer. You might be able to free the valve up from the top by just removing the valve cover, but if you want to clean and lube the valve stem and guide then you will have to tear down the engine.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm glad to know i'm not totaly out of it yet.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

RKDOC sorry about the bad information I gave you! Opened my big mouth before looking at the parts breakdown for GVC190 engine. It's he** to get old.


----------

